# Help mixing DIY Iron solution



## ann (Nov 4, 2005)

I got given a one pound bag of chelated iron (EDTA) so I figure I should be using this and not buying pre made mixes. I was just wanting someone to check I have calculated this right.

13% Chelated iron dry mix

0.13g available iron per 1g powder

to make a 10g/L or 10,000mg/L stock solution (same concentration as Seachem Iron for easy dosing calculations) I would need

38.45g chelated iron in 500mL water.

Resulting in a 1% available iron solution or 10,000mg/L.

Have I done this correct would hate to kill all my fish and plants for the sake of a free packet of iron.

Cheers Ann


----------



## czado (May 26, 2005)

Your calcs are correct.


----------



## Laith (Sep 4, 2004)

Looks ok.

I assume you'll be adding this in addition to other ferts? Plants need more than just iron...


----------



## ann (Nov 4, 2005)

Yes I am using Flourish at the moment until I finish the bottle then might make a DIY one of those too. Just wanted to add a little more iron for the plants.


----------



## fishtanknewbie (Apr 16, 2009)

thanks! gotta love APC
I was trying to figure that one out myself : )


----------

